# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Dr. Lindsey Fine hair guy 3 years out for another case

## Dr. Lindsey

In this short video we review a guy my age, on whom we did a "frontal U" 3 years ago.  He had said his tuft was all good transplant from Argentina, but it looks like it wasn't...so he flew back and after this video, we did his tuft and worked behind his "U".  There is a segment where he talks about his experience.



All in all, he looks good, but has very fine hair...and I wish we'd have done that tuft a few years ago..but we hit it now and hopefully we'll get a final video next summer.



The video is:   http://vimeo.com/220806371



Dr. Lindsey

----------


## Simar

Wowww Doctor

----------


## Dr. Lindsey

Thanks for the positivity Simar.

Dr. L

----------

